# anal glands =O



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

This subject grosses me out, but sometimes i worry about it. I have never messed with a dogs anal glands and honestly i never want to. I have read though that some chi owners "express" their dogs' glands. Mine have never had that done, none of them, but there have been a couple times since i got leila (5 months ago) that she has scooted on the floor. Since it's only happened a couple times i'm not really concerned but wondering if anyone on here does it or has it done regularly?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Before I started Midgie on the High fiber diet (THK) I would have to take her to the vet when she would scoot around. They would express the glands. I was at the point that I wanted to start doing it myself, but now I think the high fiber diet will help with her anal glands filling up so I shouldn't see her scooting around. I know they scoot if they get worms too. What are you feeding them?


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't regularly, but I had our girls done for the first time today. The groomer said they were VERY full and I know it can cause quite a few problems if they aren't dealt with regularly. 

I have noticed from time to time a "smell" coming from her and turns out it was that so, I would think it's best to just get them taken care of, not sure how often though.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody has never had anal gland problems. Have never seen him scoot. He has small hard poops and I'm sure that helps to express them. They can fill up if the dog has large or loose BM's. 

I"ve also heard that once you start expressing them, you have to keep on doing it. Don't know if that's true or not.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

If they're not getting enough fiber in their diet, every time they poop, some fills into the anal glands & keeps filling every time they go. The poop can get old & cause a stink when its been there a while. A high fiber diet firms the poop & helps to push everything past the anal glands so they don't fill up. When they get full, it's very uncomfortable & itchy for the dog & that's why they drag their rump. In the past, I've had to have Midgies glands expressed maybe once or twice a year.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> If they're not getting enough fiber in their diet, every time they poop, some fills into the anal glands & keeps filling every time they go. The poop can get old & cause a stink when its been there a while. A high fiber diet firms the poop & helps to push everything past the anal glands so they don't fill up. When they get full, it's very uncomfortable & itchy for the dog & that's why they drag their rump. In the past, I've had to have Midgies glands expressed maybe once or twice a year.


That's what happened to Gretel I started noticing a smell and I started looking into it, my vet had just mentioned the glands in passing and i'd never given it much thought. I'm glad I did it though, she seems to have a little pep in her step now.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

woodard2009 said:


> Before I started Midgie on the High fiber diet (THK) I would have to take her to the vet when she would scoot around. They would express the glands. I was at the point that I wanted to start doing it myself, but now I think the high fiber diet will help with her anal glands filling up so I shouldn't see her scooting around. I know they scoot if they get worms too. What are you feeding them?


Leila is the only one that has ever scooted. The couple times she did it, she had a bm right after. 
She is on Orijen now, i think she was on fromm at the time. Her BM's are always perfect. I don't think she has any problem, but just wondered about what everyone else was doing.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I wouldn't start expressing them unless you know they need it. Once you start, you have to do it regularly. They should express with their bowel movements. Just mention it to your Vet at her next appointment, and he can check to see if it's her glands, or just itching.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I will T. She goes in friday morning for her spay.


----------



## chiboyz1 (Aug 11, 2009)

nasty subject... but... my chi's glands were impacted - the glands are supposed to express when the dog poops, but i guess sometimes they don't. the glands have become impacted when they scoot on the floor and they are trying to release that pressure. i watched a youtube video on how to do this and i was actually brave enough to try one day (with like a hazmat suit and 3 pairs of latex gloves); i couldn't locate the glands and gave up. or maybe they just weren't swollen. it was gross to even try but i'd do it again if i thought he needed it.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I'm a Pet Groomer so I express anal glands on a daily basis BLECH! It is a myth that if you start expressing them they need expressed regularly. My sister doesn't express her show standard poodles except when they are full and they don't need them expressed maybe once a year if that because they are on a high quality diet. When they are scooting on the carpet that is a sign that the anal glands are full and need expressed, actually the dog is trying & sometimes IS expressing it's glands on the carpet. Not a fun stench to get out of carpet.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I used to have to take Roo to the vet monthly to have hers expressed (they showed me how to do it, but I was always too afraid I'd hurt them somehow) it was a real pain. Then I started feeding The Honest Kitchen and she hasn't needed them expressed since. Yay for that.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I think the vet tried to express Maxies when he was a pup once because he was scooting but they only got a bit out. Other than that my crew doesn't have any issues & only scoot when a hair or something is giving a wee tickle. :roll:


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Sassy has had problems with her glands and I did get the courage up to try it my self, I watched a video and followed the instructions on it. I did get some out. I thought there would be alot more than there was. But since it was my first try I wasn't for sure how much was suppose to come out. It also wasn't as bad smelling as I was prepared for. I put her in the bathtub so if there was a mess it would be easy to clean. I think the video may have suggested putting them in the tub and wear latex gloves. It wasn't that bad or hard to do.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I know this thread is techincally older but I thought of it this morning. LOL Matilda had some diarrhea last week due to her eating a bunch of smelts (I was just so happy she was liking it that I let her go overboard I guess!). Anyway, she's been kind of "off" the past couple days. Still quite energetic but at night rather than snuggling with hubby she was really wanting to snuggle with me. Not that I didn't like the extra cuddles of course.  But I knew that was weird because she's a total daddy's girl.

Anyway, yesterday I noticed she smelt kind of fishy "down there". :tard: Gave them all a bath & thought maybe she emptied them when she pooed. This morning--same thing. :tard: So I took her in the bathroom & gave the squeeze a try. LOL (I had seen a diagram once upon a time about how to do it) Second attempt I knew something happend & sure enough--SCORE! hahaha 

Matilda was so funny though. I put her down afterwards & she did a little spin & was all happy.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Matilda is such a cutie doing a twirl.  I used to know that fishy smell well from Roo. Before I put her on THK, she used to get anal gland issues every few weeks, it was so frustrating! They showed me how to express them at the vet (since I was coming in often to have them done) but I never managed it. I always wimped out and was afraid I would hurt her. :-|That's great that you managed it yourself, Heather. yay. I'm sure they thought I was pretty daft at the vets. LOL. Roo's have only acted up once since then when she ate a treat she wasn't used to but it resolved quickly on its own after she went poo. This has been a big benefit of THK for me. haha.


----------

